# .17 cal yote hunting



## michhunter (Jan 26, 2003)

was talking with some buddys of mine .d.n.r is writing people up for using .17 cal rimfires at night.becareful the book says 22 rimfire only. just wanted to pass it along


----------



## snafu1359 (Mar 12, 2003)

actuallly it says any rimfire is legal at night


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No, actually it says .22 rimfire (page 34 in the Hunting Guide). Was discussed before and if you were caught a night with a .17 caliber rimfire you will get a ticket.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Besides that, the .17 is too light.


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

hey, can a .17 bring down most small game? squirrels, woodchucks?


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Yes the 17 is good for most vermin. With the yotes you need to be sure of you shot placement, JUST LIKE DEER HUNTING. However, for a yote gun only: there are better choices.


----------



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

I have a .17 and am take it coyote hunting. Haen't got anything with it but i belive it has enough power to take one down with a well placed shot. I hear the D.N.R. was trying to make the .17 fall under the same laws of the .22.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

I think it is important to differentiate between the .17 HMR (Hornady Magnum Rimfire) and the various other .17 caliber centerfire calibers.

I have found that with the introduction and marketing of the .17 HMR, many of the average hunters have no idea that any other .17 caliber rifles exist, other than air powered pellet rifles.

Two of the more popular.17 caliber centerfires, the .17 Remington and the .17 Mach IV, do exist and are superb fox and coyote rounds. They normally carry a considerably heavier bullet than the .17 HMR, 25 grn. vs. .17 grn., and run 4000-4100 fps vs. 2400-2500 fps for the .17 HMR. This equates to a much more effective killing combination of velocity and energy.

They do, of course, fall under all of the MI DNR's rules for a centerfire firearm, ie, no night-time use.

In my opinion, the .17 HMR is just too light for coyote sized game. It was designed more for PD/woodchuck/ground squirrel sized animals with the benifit of increased range over the .22LR and heavier .22 Mag loads. 

If you must use a rimfire for your predator hunting needs, the .22 Mag is still the best choice.

My $ .02 fo now......

Mark


----------



## jungleman (Aug 22, 2004)

As of 2003 the .17 rimfire is legal in michigan for night hunting.
www. michigan.gov/dnr


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

It states in the regulations and this is quoted:

"Only a .22 caliber or smaller rimfire rifle or handgun, or shotgun with loads other than buckshot, slug, ball or cut shell, or bow and arrow". Are legal for night time hunting of predators.

The .17HMR is legal to use for night time hunting.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Here is the link to " legal devices"

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10880_10996-31621--,00.html


----------



## snafu1359 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have recieved a ticket for using a 22 rimfire at night and my buddy had a 17 cal. and he recieved a ticket too.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

its clearlry says 22 OR SMALLER rimfire...sounds cut and dry...i think i will continue to use my 17 at night.

mike


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

mhodnettjr said:


> its clearlry says 22 OR SMALLER rimfire...sounds cut and dry...i think i will continue to use my 17 at night.
> 
> mike


 
Thats the way i always read it ....22 cal or smaller
a .17 is smaller than a .22 .....therefore legal.
I will contine to use a .17 at night if i so choose.
And if i ever get a ticket ...watch out cause i will get Fred Trost for a court battle!!!:lol: 

I hear he needs the money nowadays!!!


----------

